# Little Nocturne in Gm



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

very nice piece. interesting harmonies. the rhythms in bars 23 to 25 were tough for me to get through as in the tuplet in bars 9 and 33, so was harmony in the first chord in bars 11 and 35.


----------

